# So were you good little Boys and Girls this year ???



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is meant to be a fun thread so ad to if you like. What did everyone get from Santa ?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My Christmas was cancelled! 
I told Santa that I'd been a good boy this year... 
And he died laughing.... 

Santa's helper sprung for a set of tires for my 4x4 so I can continue working for her..... 

I was happily surprised by my family's joy in receiving Wulfenite specimens that I was crazy enough to get from deep within an aboandoned mine... my namesake; The Total Wreck. 

And an audio copy of The Wrecker....

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm 

I was a good big boy, but not good enough to get that Ski Train I wanted. 

I got a little gold colored train ornament, another years subscription to GRM, 25 dollar gift card for Lowes, 3 toy Corvettes, 3 toy Camaros, a can of mixed nuts, a bag of Snyder's Garlic Bread Nuggets and a bag of sugar free peppermint paddies. 

There was no coal in my stocking, but I haven't figured out yet if the dog treats were meant for me or were an honest mistake. 

Randy


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Santa didn't even bring me coal









Kimmee gave me a 1/24 horse, some toy tractors to kitbash - that haven't arrived yet, and an elastolin 'Grumpy' (was that a hint?) 


The girls got me a disposable blade utility knife... good for cutting coroplast, I hope.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pola 1840 mountain chapel and an LGB AHA rail truck..... Next is a load of dirt and some rail clamps.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I recieved a few movies on DVD. Inglourious Basterds, Burn After Reading and The Matrix Collection. The new Paul McCartney CD/DVD set of "Good Evening New York City". A Xyron laminator, great for making signage for the railroad. And the big gift, a Kodak Zi8, digital video camera. I should be able to doccument the rebuilding of the LP&W and get some great train level video now. It was a good Christmas.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

DVD's and socks.... 

No trains. 

We did however discuss strategy on how to get Nick's smilies at the dinner table last night.... 

gg


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

An LGB C&S Caboose. Only because I bought it at a train show and had her wrap it up for me!
Neal


----------



## CCRM (Sep 23, 2008)

The girls got me a disposable blade utility knife... good for cutting coroplast, I hope

Mik, this is a tool we use at the large format print shop I work at. It's called the Coro Claw. Its a pretty cool little tool and makes cutting coroplast quick and easy.

I didn't get any train presents myself, but I thinking of buying some


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got the special run of the USAT covered hopper lettered for the Golden West Service. Cool looking car. Also got the Colorado new mine kit. Got to kit bash it tho to make it work to replace my other coal tipple. Should be a good winter project. Later RJD


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess so, since I received 2 cordless drills, 2 cordless saws, 4 Aristo switches and some ornaments to turn into people and signs. And a very light dusting of snow. 


Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR 
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 26 Dec 2009 11:18 AM 
DVD's and socks.... 

No trains. 

We did however discuss strategy on how to get Nick's smilies at the dinner table last night.... 

gg












If your discussing my smiles over dinner yo need help SIR... he he he








I also received white socks and undies







also a couple of great RR books and a steam calender, and a vintage GI Joe with kong fu grip







next week my xmas present to myself will arrive... cant wait.







OOOOOOOOOO Ya the Best Xmas present i received this year is when my 7 year old niece talk to me and hugged me at Xmas dinner for the 1st time ever







I dont get to see her as much as i would like so she doesnt know who uncle Nick is.. but she's older now and maybe i can get her interested in trains......


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Since I did not make any derogatory remarks about my X boss's parental origin when he let me go, Even though I could have pointed out the fact that his family tree has no braches. Santa Brought me Two Cowboy shirts. Two Denim shirts, Two pair Wrangler jeans., Popcorn Popper. Big Blanket, Some Machinist Squares. Welding Magnets, Small Medium and huge. Tips for my plasma cutter . A set of Transfer Punches. And that is about it.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you made a haul there J.J.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If I had to guess he gets them from here:
Smiley Central 

you guys need to get out more


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

No actually what Nick doesn't borrow from me, the website is called Webfetti!! Free Download! Regal


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish you folk would stop disseminating the "how-to" and "where-to-find" for that obnoious web frippery.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Not disseminating at all "just the facts man just the facts" Sorry it bothers you NOT!! Hee Hee Just close yer eyes on stuff that bothers you I do! Regal


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 27 Dec 2009 09:41 AM 
I wish you folk would stop disseminating the "how-to" and "where-to-find" for that obnoious web frippery.




My oh My..... is the vault now open Nick? 


smiley central..... webfetti.... 

Sorry Semper, I promise to be nice to Nick... 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 27 Dec 2009 10:40 AM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 27 Dec 2009 09:41 AM 
I wish you folk would stop disseminating the "how-to" and "where-to-find" for that obnoious web frippery.




My oh My..... is the vault now open Nick? 


smiley central..... webfetti.... 

Sorry Semper, I promise to be nice to Nick... 

gg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 27 Dec 2009 10:40 AM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 27 Dec 2009 09:41 AM 
I wish you folk would stop disseminating the "how-to" and "where-to-find" for that obnoious web frippery.




My oh My..... is the vault now open Nick? 


smiley central..... webfetti.... 

Sorry Semper, I promise to be nice to Nick... 

gg 



WHO asked you to "be nice" to HIM?


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

The owner of my railroad purchased an Accucraft Forney for me. Thank you, my dear, lovely wife. Should be in by Wednesday. 

Kids picked up a bag of Bachmann G scale tools. It was a merry Christmas.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a "Blade MCX" ultra-micro R/C helicopter. What fun! It's the bind 'n fly version, so I can use it with the same Spektrum DX5E transmitter I use with my 2.4GHZ RailBoss controls. This little guy only weighs 1 ounce, including the little 3.7V, 130 mah Li-Po battery. You fly it indoors around the room, land it on the coffee table, etc. Many crashes but it is nearly indestructible (good thing).

Blade MCX 

I never get any train stuff, because I just buy what I want, when I want it.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

My wife bought me a USA Trains SD40-2 off e-bay. New in the box. The best part is it has a Phoenix sound system in it that was not advertised as having, so for $190 she got a steel. New winter coat, billfold, Night at the Museum [Battle of the Smithsonian] and UP [annimated DVD]. Also a free nights stay at the Ameri-Star Casino in Omaha. Neb. along with some cash. Shirt and sweat shirt. Was a Great Christmas !!!!!! Even if we were snowed in on Christmas Day.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

two newqida freightcars from my daughters and an airpowered nailgun from my wife. 
i must have been a good boy...


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

My "Reason For Life" bought me a LGB baggage car (though I was hopin' for a Bachmann Bug Hauler Buggage Car). She said I could sell it if I wanted to but I am thinkin' I may be able to "score" more loot if she thinks I am overly appreciative of her gift (which I am, it is just so darn short compared to the other WP&Y cars I already have). Gotta keep the eye on the prize. 

Fil


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I got Percy, but I'll still have to sell or scrap some other stuff to make room for him


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Link to my Chistmas Present[/b]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a quiet Christmas here. Mom got digital photo frames for me and for Karen and George. Karen and George got a digital photo frame for Mom. "Oh! I thought those were so cool when I got them for you!" Mom is quite tech savvy and soon had nice photos playing on hers.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I received a Steeler Beenie, Steeler Gloves, Steeler shirt! A blender for my bar I am building, one of those that has dispenser on it  No train stuff for me but... the 5 year old got his favorite train ever! FA Sante Fe A unit from USA! The 12 year old got a GP-30 from USA also. Must be nice eh?


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm buying some AMS passenger cars and possibly some track for myself--does that count?


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

EEERRRR................. Bad Subject. Would just rather think about next year. 
Glen


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 27 Dec 2009 11:37 AM 
Posted By GG on 27 Dec 2009 10:40 AM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 27 Dec 2009 09:41 AM 
I wish you folk would stop disseminating the "how-to" and "where-to-find" for that obnoious web frippery.




My oh My..... is the vault now open Nick? 


smiley central..... webfetti.... 

Sorry Semper, I promise to be nice to Nick... 

gg 



WHO asked you to "be nice" to HIM? 
Considering that Nick is speaking about "Undies" for Christmas, I need to say that being NICE may not be appropriate here as visually there could be comments on his undies received for Christmas. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 27 Dec 2009 04:56 PM 
I got a "Blade MCX" ultra-micro R/C helicopter. What fun! It's the bind 'n fly version, so I can use it with the same Spektrum DX5E transmitter I use with my 2.4GHZ RailBoss controls. This little guy only weighs 1 ounce, including the little 3.7V, 130 mah Li-Po battery. You fly it indoors around the room, land it on the coffee table, etc. Many crashes but it is nearly indestructible (good thing).

Blade MCX 

I never get any train stuff, because I just buy what I want, when I want it. 



I kept on baiting my family for one of these helecopters.... all I got was socks. 

Will get one to practice landing on a moving train... 

gg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ordered a Western Scale Models 1/20.3 double cylinder steam engine flat car load about three weeks ago from Bill Gustafson. It showed up on my front porch today at 8 am. Pictures when my wife gets finished with the camera. Beautiful kit! It will add a few pounds to the flat-heavy sucker!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

Wife and I got a new lcd tv~ is a 14x14 room to small for a 46" set? 

Wife also give me permission to get some .250 track~ little does she know thats 180 ft of flextrack and 4 turnouts!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOO I was such a good boy this year....... Finally,Thank you Santa







USA Trains rule.......


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

We got some new vehicles for the layout:










And I had been saving up for this one...kind of a Christmas present to myself


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was able to spring for one of these at the recommendation of Mark Oles right here on MLS some months back.  


Got the Bachmann Eureka & Palisades for a bargain at $236.39, new on Ebay. That's about half the price you would pay at any of the g-scale dealers.



Thus, this became my Christmas present to myself. Very nice, indeed, even if I never  use it. 

  

This model will eventually be used in the bar under the new name of "Chief Nicolai of Taral." Meanwhile it goes on display in Uncle Nicolai's store window this summer. 


Before I purchased this one, I was _unable_ to find a large format image of one of these.  This is _your_ opportunity to see one close up. Click either image for a much-larger one.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pictures guys keepum comin......









And happy new years...


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,
Here is a picture of my Christmas present and Birthday present and Fathers Day present and probably next years as well







.










Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

So that's the lathe you told me about. Nice! You can make a lot of "goodies" with that. I'll see you down here in February.


----------

